# The Iowa State turfgrass program is selling some cool gear



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I found this on reddit. https://isuturf.itemorder.com/sale?read_message=true


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice! We need some Nike/UA TLF merch!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

If they had some PSU gear I might consider


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Anyone else click on this thread thinking they might get a good deal on a lightly used greens mower? :search:


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Nice! We need some Nike/UA TLF merch!


I'm down with this! I do prefer UA...


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Looks neat! I'd be on board with some TLF swag.

Too bad ISU stopped taking soil samples from the public last month


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

zinger565 said:


> Looks neat! I'd be on board with some TLF swag.
> 
> Too bad ISU stopped taking soil samples from the public last month


There is swag!

http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=279


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

zinger565 said:


> Too bad ISU stopped taking soil samples from the public last month


Whaaaaaaaat! I mean I get it, but that sucks. Hire more staff and charge to cover the costs.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> There is swag!
> 
> http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=279


Ah! Good to know! I had seen that but didn't know if it was still available! I'll check it out!



kds said:


> Whaaaaaaaat! I mean I get it, but that sucks. Hire more staff and charge to cover the costs.


Yeah, it's frustrating. Oh well, there's quite a few ag-labs in Iowa that will test for a reasonable rate.


----------

